
Facebook tracks our calls too? - neeraj_r
Hi guys... Now a days in Facebook I receive advertisement which I was looking for or discussing with my friends. I was totally surprised in the beginning. For example I had knee pain. So I was asking my friends about getting some sand for making a sand bag. All of a sudden I got an advertisement regarding this. Sand means and other building materials. I thought maybe they are using WhatsApp for collecting data. Next one is I was searching about a particular car in Google. I got advertisement on the same model after a day. But later which surprised me most is one of my friend was discussing about her dressing style. Her friends used to make fun of her because of her large breasts. She never discussed this on WhatsApp. We discussed this in call and also in direct. But just one hour ago I got an advertisement like &quot; I convinced her large boobs are normal&quot;. I was totally surprised how it is happening. Second thing that happened today is yesterday I found out iam vitamin D deficient. So I called my friend and asked her about different fishes. Just now I got a advertisement of home delivery app with pictures. This one I never texted anyone. Actually what is happening??? Anyone have any idea? How they are able to track my calls? Search history and whatsapp messages?
======
neeraj_r
[https://lifehacker.com/facebook-isn-t-recording-your-
convers...](https://lifehacker.com/facebook-isn-t-recording-your-
conversations-but-it-may-1820193946/amp)

